# Where does everyone buy their oils from???



## jessirebq (Aug 17, 2014)

I have been looking into buying my soaping oils in bulk.  Right now I get some from Walmart, online, Sam's Club etc.  I would love to have Bulk amounts of base oil on hand like:  Castor Oil, Olive, Coconut, etc.  Any suggestions?


----------



## newbie (Aug 17, 2014)

Your best deals will probably depend on your location because of shipping prices. I buy from Soaper's Choice but I am relatively close so shipping is very reasonable.

http://www.soaperschoice.com/cgi-soaperschoice/Web_store/web_store.cgi?query_price_low_range=0&cart_id=$cart_id


----------



## tanglewood (Aug 17, 2014)

Soaper's Choice....even with shipping costs, still the best deal.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Aug 17, 2014)

Not as concerned with the price as with refinement, quality or organicness, if that's a word. So mostly Mountain Rose Herbs and Brambleberry. I have tried big box stores but the quality is sub-par, I've found.


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Aug 17, 2014)

Brambleberry for fats/oils. I buy glycerin locally.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 18, 2014)

Smart & Final for my olive oil pomace, sometimes Costco for olive oil, Walmart for coconut oil so far but I will probably go to a new source since they jacked up the price. I buy special oils (almond, avocado, castor, palm, rice bran) from on-line, last purchase was from brambleberry and I am very happy with their product. I have also bought butters from NDA and really like their product. I have also bought from WSP when I am already ordering stuff from there.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 18, 2014)

Brambleberry
Wholesalesupplies
Costco (Olive oil only)
Soapgoods
Soaperschoice
Publix (coconut oil due to convenience)
Columbus foods (you can buy in very large quantity at what seems to be a good price, but not sure of shipping prices but have been checking this site out)
I have to research prices myself as I tend to buy when I am looking for FO and not comparing prices like I should.


----------



## MagicalMysterySoap (Aug 18, 2014)

Olive oil- Costco 6 liters for less than $24. There is a middle eastern supermarket close by that sells a gallon of pomace for 11.99, might try that once I run out. But I trust Costco more. 

Coconut oil- cibaria soap supply. I live close by it so I don't have to pay for shipping. $10 for 7 lbs 

Castor oil- cibaria. Less than $25 for a gallon. 

Tallow- I use the animal shortening from Walmart which is $4 for 42 oz. I might try out palm from cibaria and see how I like it. 

Extra virgin olive oil- I  hot process soap so I love to add evoo after the lye is dead as the sf. My local supermarket sometimes has it on sale for $10 for 68oz.


----------



## Susie (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't sell my soap, so I am strictly buying small amounts. 

Coconut Oil- Sam's
Olive Oil- Sam's
Lard- Walmart or local Hispanic store
Castor Oil- Walmart

Lip balm oils:
Almond Oil- Essential Depot
Lanolin-Amazon
Shea Butter/Cocoa Butter- Essential Depot
Beeswax- Amazon


----------



## scotsman (Aug 18, 2014)

I use different suppliers depending on what I need and in what amount. For smaller amounts of base oils/fats I usually buy locally. For bulk amounts as well as EO's/FO's I buy online. 
For local buys:
Costco, Sam's Club, Fresh Market, Chamberlains. 
For online:
WSP(free shipping), Camden Grey, EBB, Saveonscents, Brambleberry, and on occasion eBay or etsy if I can find a good deal. 

Anybody have any good online sources for cheap bulk lye?


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 18, 2014)

Susie said:


> I don't sell my soap, so I am strictly buying small amounts.
> 
> Coconut Oil- Sam's
> Olive Oil- Sam's
> ...


 
Castor oil from Soaper's Choice is much more cost effective even with shipping. I purchase most of my oils from Cibaria Soap Supply because I can will call


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 18, 2014)

Soaper's Choice. Many oils - coconut, castor, beeswax, cocoa butter, stay good for years, so even if you're not selling it's not a bad idea to buy these from SC.

If you just want a little cocoa butter to play with, you can get small quantities - 1 oz for about $1.50 at Fred's Discount Pharmacy or Publix. 

I am so irritated at myself b/c I recently placed an order with SC and the main thing I needed was Castor Oil and apparently I managed to not order it!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 18, 2014)

I am so irritated at myself b/c I recently placed an order with SC and the main thing I needed was Castor Oil and apparently I managed to not order it![/QUOTE]
I hate it when that happens. I was so tired of running out I finally purchased the 35 lb pail of castor opposed to my usual 20lb pail.


----------



## jessirebq (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone.  Jules - I agree Walmart was the cheapest, but the last time I was there the price increased!  So far Walmart has been the cheapest locally to get Olive Oil.  Castor Oil I usually just shop around and hope for free shipping.  Because I live in a small town and the major cities are 1.5 to 2 hours away shopping for these things are not easy and the shipping is usually a killer!


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 19, 2014)

I know, Walmart was my hook up till now!


----------

